# What to do, what to do?



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Need some ideas. I'll tell you what I have and I'd like ot hear what you'd do.

65 Gal
1 EBJD approx 4.5" ( quite possibly female )
5 Thorichthys Maculipinnis ( biggest being about 3" )
6 Lemon Tetras
6 Congo Tetras

33 Gal
4 Swordtails
Breeding pair of HRP's
a few small HRP babies 

2 x 10 Gal fry tanks currently full of HRP fry.

The HRP fry should be on their way to the LFS sometime in the next month. Just waiting for them to grow a little more. 

I was thinking of using the 65 as a grow out once the babies get big enough they won't be chowed on by the EBJD. Use the 33 Gal for breeding my T. Mac's. The 10 Gals for fry. I will be selling the extra T. Macs that are in the 65 Gal as well. 

I think I am going to get rid of my HRP pair since they breed way too fast and I don't have the tank space to keep up to them. 

Whatcha think??


----------

